# Can I activate a Mediacom/CableCompany NEW TiVo Mini on Tivo.com account?



## DocChaos (Sep 3, 2002)

Ok. 
So i thought I scored a great deal on a NEW, in package TiVo mini. Turns out it looks like it is a cable company owned/rented unit. I went to TiVo.com and it says to call an 800 number, or contact Mediacom, the local cable company. I didn't even know that they distributed Minis. (I've been out of the TiVo loop for about 4 years, went to DirecTV, and now on OTA.)
So, any chance TiVo customer service would activate the unit on my regular TiVo.com account? Or is the unit just worthless?

Any help and info/insight is greatly appreciated.

Alex (DocChaos)


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

no insight, but I would guess "no". As your post states, it's "owned" by the cable company. They don't sell them, so the only way someone would have one to sell is if they rented it and didn't return it (i.e. "stole" it).


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I have Mediacom and I can can tell you definitely, no it won't work. Sorry....


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Just came here to ask the exact same question. Thanks, saved me some money.


----------

